

PS3 Slimline Announced : But why? - insomniamedia
http://wireninja.com/ps3-slimline-announced-but-why/

======
robin_reala
Awful article. It’s incoherent, badly written and top it off only seems to
make one point: the author would rather have a bigger console than a smaller
one. While that’s fine for him, I’d guess that he’s in a minority there.

~~~
acg
I agree, it seems to escape him that Sony don't make business decisions on
aesthetics alone: judging by the past Sony does this sort of thing when it's
beginning to think about another product. This miniaturization also normally
means the price comes down. Either of these ought to lead to excitement rather
than a rant about the box.

